# Swapping a Back Boiler for a Stove



## 149oaks (27 Feb 2012)

Our house was built 18 years ago and we have a BB in a small Sitting Room (also have an oil fired system). Now I'd like to swap out the BB and put in an inset stove and connect to heating system. However 2 plumbers who came to look at it for me are reluctant to do it. 1 told me that as the BB is very close to the Oil Boiler (the boiler is in the garage on the other side of the wall about 4 feet away from the BB) he wouldn't be sure of getting the levels of 1 to the other correct - the pump is between the 2. I'm not too technical and couldn't really debate this. The other plumber didn't want to touch the system as it's pressurised (had big problems in the early days with air in the rads). I'm not sure what to do and I'm looking for any advice I can get.


----------



## john martin (27 Feb 2012)

You cant have a back boiler on a pressurised system , it must be open vented.


----------



## Shane007 (28 Feb 2012)

Is the original pipework still connected to the old BB or have they been removed? If you convert the system back to an open vented system, it should be possible to install, however, some major work may be required for the system to functioned as it should. For example, you say that you used to have problems with air in rads until you pressurized, this sounds like the original system was badly designed/installed as was probably pitching, thus re-oxygenating the system.

It will be cheaper to leave well alone and put in a stove that is a room heater only and not contributing to heating your radiators.


----------



## 149oaks (28 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys even though it's not what I wanted to hear.
- Why no BB with a pressurised system? That's what I've got.
- It's a small room with the BB and I'm afraid if I put in a stove it'll be like a sauna. I understand why to leave well enough alone may be an option, but it's costing a lot between coal and oil to heat the house (already re-insulated walss etc) and with the efficiency of a stove I figured I could reduce this cost.

Is it possible to connect a stove to an existing heating system? I'm trying to think of where elsewhere in the house I could put in a stove and connect it.


----------



## villa 1 (28 Feb 2012)

A back boiler has to be installed in an open vented system. If a backboiler/stove is fitted with a closed system and there is a power cut, your circulating pump will cease to operate(this pump circulates the water around the system thus dissipating the heat) leading to a build up of extremely hot water in the boiler. This hot water will eventually turn to steam which will then expand approx. 1600 times it's own volume.
If the safety valve fitted to the boiler does not operate(this can happen)the boiler could catastrophically explode which could lead to fatal circumstances.
You cannot fit a boiler/stove to a closed/sealed heating system and depend on the safety valve to open releasing very hot water.


----------



## Shane007 (28 Feb 2012)

149oaks said:


> Thanks for the responses guys even though it's not what I wanted to hear.
> - Why no BB with a pressurised system? That's what I've got.
> - It's a small room with the BB and I'm afraid if I put in a stove it'll be like a sauna. I understand why to leave well enough alone may be an option, but it's costing a lot between coal and oil to heat the house (already re-insulated walss etc) and with the efficiency of a stove I figured I could reduce this cost.
> 
> Is it possible to connect a stove to an existing heating system? I'm trying to think of where elsewhere in the house I could put in a stove and connect it.


 
Whoever installed that for you should be shot. If you have a problem, that back boiler could end sitting on your lap! Light at your pearl...


----------



## pache (28 Feb 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Shane007 (28 Feb 2012)

Kilkenny


----------



## 149oaks (29 Feb 2012)

Pache
Don't know who you meant, but I'm in Wexford.


----------

